# If you are letting go of a marriage..hope this helps..



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

I wanted to share some excerpts of a message I read called "Let them go" by Jakes... 

There are people who can walk away from you.
And hear me when I tell you this!
When people can walk away from you, let them walk.

I don't want you to try to talk another person into staying with you, loving you, calling you, caring about you, coming to see you, staying attached to you. I mean, hang up the phone.

When people can walk away from you, let them walk.
Your destiny is never tied to anybody who left.

People leave you because they are not joined to you. And if they are not joined to you, you can't make them stay.
Let them go!

It doesn't mean that they are a bad person; it just means that their part in the story is over. And you've got to know when peoples' part in your story is over so that you don't keep trying to raise the dead.

You've got to know when it's dead.
You've got to know when it's over.

This is not the end of your life. There will be other chapters of your life with new characters coming into your life. The people who come into your life from now on will be a continuation of your book of life. For thus it is written, and the book is there for you to live. 


We all have the freedom to make choices, but I believe that the Book of Life knows our choices and that it written before our birth. 

Let that person go so that you can get on with your life and live it the way it is meant to be lived.

This does not mean that you should not grieve and feel the pain of the loss; it means that after you have felt the pain of your loss and done your grieving, you have to pull yourself up and get on with a new and better life


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

GREAT post


----------



## remakingmylife (Apr 18, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> GREAT post



:iagree:


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks. I am going to print this out and keep it with me. I realize that as much as we go through trying to let go of our marriage and recover emotionally from a spouse that has cheated we have to know our self worth and cannot make someone be with us no matter how much they love us. We cannot make them stay or give them an ultimatium etc.. why compromise our love and trust in a marriage if someone does not want to be their and is seeking something and someone else. The hardest part of all of this is being strong enough to walk away and start over, not looking back in regret and not questioning. Some days are easier than others but when I focus on working on me and looking forward. I cannot dwell on what he continues to do and the choices he continues to make as someone said in another posting continue to move forward. I try to focus on phase 2 of my life at this point. Redefine, rediscover and renew me!!!


----------

